# Squats and Sled hack squats...



## Skin n Bonez (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello,

I've got a question...
I have been doing sled hack squats for all my lifting career (1yr)
and just in the last 3 weeks I just moved onto real squats.

What really suprises me is I do ALOT less in squats than in hack squats.
With hacks i put like 3 and a half 50 pounders on.
With squats i only can put about one 20 pounders on each side.

Why the big jump? Is it because i missed out on training an extra muscle that
did not get worked with the hacks?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2008)

No, its because you're not very good at squatting yet. Theres more to lifting than raw muscle, you need to learn to co-ordinate muscle motor patterns and things like that.

If you learn how to throw the javelin, you're not necessarily going to be very good at the discus even though you're a strong thrower - you have to learn HOW to throw the discus.

You have the strength there, but you need to learn to use it efficiently.

Don't overshoot, treat each movement for what it is - a different movement. Progress naturally and they'll even out eventually.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 16, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> No, its because you're not very good at squatting yet. Theres more to lifting than raw muscle, you need to learn to co-ordinate muscle motor patterns and things like that.
> 
> If you learn how to throw the javelin, you're not necessarily going to be very good at the discus even though you're a strong thrower - you have to learn HOW to throw the discus.
> 
> ...



hi gazhole i started a thread called "gym machines", and your reply to Skin n Bonez question just answered one of the questions that i had, thanks.

my question was about training just the muscles being used in lifting things, or getting used to the movment itself. i guess you answered that thanks.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2008)

Hack squats always hurt my knees. Even before Pat came on here with the biomechanical breakdown of pushing through a false center of gravity etc, i intuitively felt that the movement was no good for me and limited it in my routine before getting rid of it altogether.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Hack squats always hurt my knees. Even before Pat came on here with the biomechanical breakdown of pushing through a false center of gravity etc, i intuitively felt that the movement was no good for me and limited it in my routine before getting rid of it altogether.



yea, i don't like the hack squat so much.

If I do a machine leg exercise (which is not to often), I do the Power Squat Machine, like this:


----------



## Skin n Bonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright i guess i will try and see how things go in the next few weeks
Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> hi gazhole i started a thread called "gym machines", and your reply to Skin n Bonez question just answered one of the questions that i had, thanks.
> 
> my question was about training just the muscles being used in lifting things, or getting used to the movment itself. i guess you answered that thanks.



No worries, lol


----------

